
Show HN: WebElement 1.0.0, a straightforward JavaScript HTML builder - erikpukinskis
https://github.com/erikpukinskis/web-element/tree/v1.0.0
======
erikpukinskis
First commit was in 2015 [https://github.com/erikpukinskis/web-
element/commit/237a7381...](https://github.com/erikpukinskis/web-
element/commit/237a73812a8557f5c6c9ea82e52409b312239bfa) so I have been
through a few versions!

Happy to answer questions about the ideas behind it. TL;DR it's just old
school JavaScript functions, and that kind of made the design decisions for
me. I really hate Babel and WebPack and all that. I don't think there's
anything asynchronous so I didn't really have to address the ES6 question.

Would be happy to add patches to support people's preferred build systems
though. I don't use 'em but if you point me in a direction, I am happy to
improve my packaging.

P.S. It gets a bit tastier when you start using it with
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/function-
call](https://www.npmjs.com/package/function-call)

